# Furmeet at Six Flags, Magic Mountain



## SinopaTehFox (Nov 5, 2008)

Furries who want to meet up with other So Cali furs please join us February 21st, 2009 at Six Flags Magic Mountain in Valencia, California!!

Full information is at the following link:
http://furry4life.ning.com/events/furmeet-flags

Please RSVP or leave a comment so we may later arrange a rendezvous point.


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't know about actually going to six flags, but I literally live right down the street if we want to head to dinner latter that night. Let me know if anyone would be up fro that.


----------



## SinopaTehFox (Nov 8, 2008)

That honestly sounds wonderful considering the food there costs an arm and a leg for a small thing of french fries.


----------



## assoluto (Dec 5, 2008)

that's my old hometown! maybe I'll go.


----------

